# Best affordable HGH out there at the moment in an ever changing market!



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

As most of us know, Chinese HGH is a gamble! There are question marks over most of the brands out there. Most are very under dosed and some contain absolutely zero growth! Its an expensive gamble, so lets make a measured decision when we buy it. Kig's are garbage, there are so many different hygetropins out there that its untrue, rips were decent but then went downhill, 'blue tops green tops and every other coloured tops' are always hit and miss so not worth the risk and new brands are popping up left right and centre!!! The Chinese market is a minefield and I am a member on an American board where the view is that none of the Chinese stuff is worth even considering as an option! Currently im trying the other option (pharma Pfizer pens) to very good effect at 2iu a day even but its still way too expensive!!!! So my question really is as per title - Whats the best Chinese growth out there currently and give me the reasons why you think so???? I'm hearing a lot of people mention Genetropin??? This isn't one iv tried but I'm hearing good things - id be interested to know ppls experience of it.


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

right now black or brown top HYGETROPIN, from reputable source with serum level certificates and money back guarantee, this way I never had any fakes or underdosed gear


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Green or black top original hyge. Top of the chinese tree


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

iv recently used the green top hyges (originals) and it just gave me sever gyno (I was not using any gear at the time other than the hyge) ans it stung badly to inject and left large lumps so I had to inject in IM. God knows what was in that but I soldiered on through 400iu of it with no real noticeable results. I ordered that from a reputable online suppler that many ppl on here have also used. What are the black top hyges?? are they 100iu kits or something???? After the last horrible experience im very wary of hyge to be honest!!!!


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

find a better source with certified lab results


----------



## warsteiner (Jul 15, 2013)

sitries said:


> What are the black top hyges?? are they 100iu kits or something???? After the last horrible experience im very wary of hyge to be honest!!!!


Yeah, these are the 100iu Hygene kits. It sounds like you had a bad source as I haven't heard of GH causing gyno. The welts can be caused by dodgy bac water.


----------



## barry2013 (Sep 29, 2013)

genetech .


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

any1 else got views on genetech?? they are from Greece right???


----------



## sadman (Jul 24, 2013)

sitries said:


> any1 else got views on genetech?? they are from Greece right???


yep and from what ive seen posted somewhere in here they are g2g


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

well if its not Chinese that's a good start as far as im concerned!!

id be interested on hearing from any1 that is using or has used this?


----------



## Scott9585 (Oct 4, 2013)

Got genetech in the fridge at the mo. Can't compare it to anything cos it's my first run of HGH. From other threads I've read people have had tests done and results show elevated HGH so g2g


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Scott9585 said:


> Got genetech in the fridge at the mo. Can't compare it to anything cos it's my first run of HGH. From other threads I've read people have had tests done and results show elevated HGH so g2g


where in lincs you from mate ?


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

Genetech was up there with hygene and .cn's kits on the lab results on here not to long ago.

I would still get hygene hyge though, my source actually sell hygene cheaper then .cn's kits believe it or not.


----------



## Dead lee (Jul 4, 2010)

BetterThanYou said:


> right now black or brown top HYGETROPIN, from reputable source with serum level certificates and money back guarantee, this way I never had any fakes or underdosed gear


What does the certificate prove especially when it's coming from the source?

How you can tell it's not underdosed.. if you compare lab test results that b50 done then there all underdosed compared to pharma.


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

Dead lee said:


> What does the certificate prove especially when it's coming from the source?
> 
> How you can tell it's not underdosed.. if you compare lab test results that b50 done then there all underdosed compared to pharma.


Exactly it doesn't mean anything as anybody can do it.

But the guy has brown top hyges (com.cn) as the best generic Chinese GH, not to mention the money back guarantee you get if they don't work :lol:


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

sitries said:


> any1 else got views on genetech?? they are from Greece right???


The only HGH I will use. I say this because the 3 times I have used HGH it has been spot on.

I've used green top Hyge for my first cycle but they ended up being fakes, since then I stuck to Genetech.

I would go for other pharma HGH but it costs a bomb to run a cycle for the length of time I want.


----------



## GodOfHormones (Oct 20, 2013)

AK-26 said:


> The only HGH I will use. I say this because the 3 times I have used HGH it has been spot on.
> 
> I've used green top Hyge for my first cycle but they ended up being fakes, since then I stuck to Genetech.
> 
> I would go for other pharma HGH but it costs a bomb to run a cycle for the length of time I want.


Bare in mind that legit Pharma HGH will often be 2-4x as strong as cheap Generics.. So yes that cost per IU might be much greater, but the quality per IU comes with that.

No doubt Pharma will always be more expensive, but I think you'd be suprised as how different the cost isn't if you ran both.


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

GodOfHormones said:


> Bare in mind that legit Pharma HGH will often be 2-4x as strong as cheap Generics.. So yes that cost per IU might be much greater, but the quality per IU comes with that.
> 
> No doubt Pharma will always be more expensive, but I think you'd be suprised as how different the cost isn't if you ran both.


Its about twice as strong as good generics like hyge going off tests on here, but its also 4-6x more expensive, a 20iu pen costs more then a 100iu kit of hyge on average, so for the cost to quality ratio may aswell just use hygenes.

Plus there is loads of fakes of Pharma grade hgh, to risky imo otherwise pharma all day long if it wasn't for my points above.


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

SSJay said:


> Exactly it doesn't mean anything as anybody can do it.
> 
> But the guy has brown top hyges (com.cn) as the best generic Chinese GH, not to mention the money back guarantee you get if they don't work :lol:


is the .com.cn stuff DrLins kits?? Problem with the hygene originals is that there are so many fakes around and they are easily copied as no verification numbers on the boxes to check on any website. I recently had 400iu of it and there was def something wrong with it IMO. id like to try the black top kits to be honest if I could get hold of em. iv heard good things


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

sitries said:


> is the .com.cn stuff DrLins kits?? Problem with the hygene originals is that there are so many fakes around and they are easily copied as no verification numbers on the boxes to check on any website. I recently had 400iu of it and there was def something wrong with it IMO. id like to try the black top kits to be honest if I could get hold of em. iv heard good things


No mate com.cn are the fakes, dr lins are .cn. If you have already tried hygene and they did nothing for you why do you want to try black tops? As they're the same thing, hygene.


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

SSJay said:


> No mate com.cn are the fakes, dr lins are .cn. If you have already tried hygene and they did nothing for you why do you want to try black tops? As they're the same thing, hygene.


didn't you say that your source sells .com.cn though as his best HGH or did I miss read your earlier post?? I believe that the hygene that I had were fake although they were the same batch number of what got tested on here. left sore lumps at injection site and gave me severe gyno. I haven't worked it out to be honest maybe it was growth, but I didn't get any of the positive results that iv had when using growth before. I have just heard good things about the black tops and would be willing to try them to compare the the greens I used. Using the blacks may help me work out if the greens were fake.


----------



## SSJay (Feb 11, 2011)

sitries said:


> didn't you say that your source sells .com.cn though as his best HGH or did I miss read your earlier post?? I believe that the hygene that I had were fake although they were the same batch number of what got tested on here. left sore lumps at injection site and gave me severe gyno. I haven't worked it out to be honest maybe it was growth, but I didn't get any of the positive results that iv had when using growth before. I have just heard good things about the black tops and would be willing to try them to compare the the greens I used. Using the blacks may help me work out if the greens were fake.


No I don't think that and I have no idea how you thought my post even implied that tbh lol. I was quoting the guy above who thinks brown tops are the best generic GH, brown tops are com.cn and are fake.


----------



## Alexg218 (Sep 11, 2011)

sitries said:


> As most of us know, Chinese HGH is a gamble! There are question marks over most of the brands out there. Most are very under dosed and some contain absolutely zero growth! Its an expensive gamble, so lets make a measured decision when we buy it. Kig's are garbage, there are so many different hygetropins out there that its untrue, rips were decent but then went downhill, 'blue tops green tops and every other coloured tops' are always hit and miss so not worth the risk and new brands are popping up left right and centre!!! The Chinese market is a minefield and I am a member on an American board where the view is that none of the Chinese stuff is worth even considering as an option! Currently im trying the other option (pharma Pfizer pens) to very good effect at 2iu a day even but its still way too expensive!!!! So my question really is as per title - Whats the best Chinese growth out there currently and give me the reasons why you think so???? I'm hearing a lot of people mention Genetropin??? This isn't one iv tried but I'm hearing good things - id be interested to know ppls experience of it.


when did rips go downhill lol...they are probs the most consistent of testers there is... i have had them tested 4x all 3.25hrs after IM inj... all testing high over 29 to 32.

get a decent supplier guys if your rips arent good...there are fakes now floating about!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Alexg218 said:


> when did rips go downhill lol...they are probs the most consistent of testers there is... i have had them tested 4x all 3.25hrs after IM inj... all testing high over 29 to 32.
> 
> get a decent supplier guys if your rips arent good...there are fakes now floating about!!


thats great can you post up the lab tests so i can put them on the sticky with the other lab tests


----------



## Alexg218 (Sep 11, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> thats great can you post up the lab tests so i can put them on the sticky with the other lab tests


will do mate give me a couple days to get sorted at my new home. I will PM them? or they ok to just post up somewhere?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Alexg218 said:


> will do mate give me a couple days to get sorted at my new home. I will PM them? or they ok to just post up somewhere?


there is a sticky in this section about lab tests just put them in there mate with details for each test please


----------



## Scott9585 (Oct 4, 2013)

Paz1982 said:


> where in lincs you from mate ?


Alright mate just seen this I'm from Lincoln you?


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Scott9585 said:


> Alright mate just seen this I'm from Lincoln you?


i'm from Grimsby but work all over Lincoln, we're looking at buying a house in cherry Willingham soon  where do you train ?


----------



## Scott9585 (Oct 4, 2013)

Paz1982 said:


> i'm from Grimsby but work all over Lincoln, we're looking at buying a house in cherry Willingham soon  where do you train ?


Nice area mate! I'm a member at fitspace and DW, depending on the time where I train mate. Where you going to join?


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Scott9585 said:


> Nice area mate! I'm a member at fitspace and DW, depending on the time where I train mate. Where you going to join?


not sure yet, I know a few lads from work who train at that gym on the ermine. ive got a home set up so mainly train at home, just go to the gym now and then for a bit of banter


----------



## Scott9585 (Oct 4, 2013)

Paz1982 said:


> not sure yet, I know a few lads from work who train at that gym on the ermine. ive got a home set up so mainly train at home, just go to the gym now and then for a bit of banter


Fair enough buddy sounds good! Gimme a shout if you ever want to try one of the ones I mentioned


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

Scott9585 said:


> Fair enough buddy sounds good! Gimme a shout if you ever want to try one of the ones I mentioned


yeah defo mate, i'll get moved in and we'll go for a session some time :thumbup1:


----------



## Scott9585 (Oct 4, 2013)

Paz1982 said:


> yeah defo mate, i'll get moved in and we'll go for a session some time :thumbup1:


Sounds good to me mate


----------

